

Why French kids don't have ADHD - dirktheman
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/suffer-the-children/201203/why-french-kids-dont-have-adhd

======
dirktheman
I can never help to think that these kind of things are the latest fashion.
When I was a kid in the 80's, about half of our class had their tonsils
removed. A couple of years later, almost no-one had their tonsils removed, but
had little tubes in their ears for medical reasons. Nowadays you never hear
about tubes in ears, but ADHD/ADD seems to be the latest fad.

